

The Trouble with SVMs - vivekn
http://v1v3kn.tumblr.com/post/47193952400/the-trouble-with-svms

======
monkeyspaw
How does this compare with developer time? It sounds like you spent more time
tweaking the Naive Bayes than you did with the black box SVM, with the same
results.

